# Fox Trap!



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

What is the best fox trap? I really need to get rid of a foxâ¦ heâs killed five of my ladies this week.

I can't see the varmint to shoot him! :cowboy:


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Can you find if he is crawling under a fence? He'll make a little crawl about 6-8" wide and 5-6" deep, possibly larger. If so, hang a snare there. They also climb fences and jump them and walk right thru field fencing, which makes it tougher. I once shot one with a muscovy in his mouth as he tried to figure out how to go back thru the fence with his mouth full. Hit him in the head and the hen jumped out and ran off.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

You can catch them in a Medium Live trap baited with Dog Food.

big rockpile


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

**** sized cage trap baited w/fresh dead rat. or 1.5 coilspring lamminated foothold.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

i agree with the snare if you can find a place where he's going under the fence.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

The hens that were killedâ¦ he got them as they free ranged outside the hen house; at night they go in and we lock them safely inside. 

Right now I have them inside the chicken run that is about 50âx 20â itâs a fenced off area out side the hen house, I canât let them out until I catch that fox! I will try to snare him, but I donât have any fresh rats around the house or dog food, what else can I use to lure him into the trap?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TonyE said:


> The hens that were killedâ¦ he got them as they free ranged outside the hen house; at night they go in and we lock them safely inside.
> 
> Right now I have them inside the chicken run that is about 50âx 20â itâs a fenced off area out side the hen house, I canât let them out until I catch that fox! I will try to snare him, but I donât have any fresh rats around the house or dog food, what else can I use to lure him into the trap?


Any Meat or fish should work.

big rockpile


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Any Meat or fish should work.
> 
> big rockpile


Any ideas on a good fox trap... RP?


----------



## Cason (May 28, 2007)

If you have dogs or cats outside that you really CARE if they live, don't use this. 
Put some Golden Maldrin (sp) .. you know.. that blue fly bait- stinks something terrible in several paper bowls. Pour Coca Cola over each bowl (not a lot, just to barely cover) Sit around your chicken coop. It's deadly.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

Cason said:


> If you have dogs or cats outside that you really CARE if they live, don't use this.
> Put some Golden Maldrin (sp) .. you know.. that blue fly bait- stinks something terrible in several paper bowls. Pour Coca Cola over each bowl (not a lot, just to barely cover) Sit around your chicken coop. It's deadly.


Thanks... but I have a cat and one hen who like to sleep up on a tree at night and I'm sure they will get into poison. I just ordered a two door trap that should do the job! :cowboy:


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Cason said:


> If you have dogs or cats outside that you really CARE if they live, don't use this.
> Put some Golden Maldrin (sp) .. you know.. that blue fly bait- stinks something terrible in several paper bowls. Pour Coca Cola over each bowl (not a lot, just to barely cover) Sit around your chicken coop. It's deadly.


TOTALLY ILLEGAL off label use of a pesticide


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've trapped lots of fox and coyotes and wouldn't bet a nickle that I could catch one in a box trap.

Leg holds are best if you don't have a good snaring spot. First however would be to spend your time securing the birds. Can you put up electric fencing? If so hang some tin foil smeared with peanut butter on the wire.

1 1/2 coilsprings are great fox traps but you'll first need to treat it with dye and wax. Then you'll need clean rubber gloves, fox urine and fox lure. Then you'll need to learn to make some basic sets like scent posts or dirt holes. You can find directions on the trapping sites.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

fishhead
I bet w/ your experience you probably could catch a few in a cage trap. I remember a few years back an article in fur fish game. the author used only box traps because he sold the fox & coyote live to running pens and they wouldn't by a foothold caught critter because they had to wait for it to heal before they could run it. he said he sold over 100 coyotes a year and more fox.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I doubt the fox will be much interested in bait or scent when he's got fresh chicken running around. Is their a way of using a live chicken for bait in that live trap? Like a two room trap. Otherwise the snare would be the way to go, just be careful for non target fox size animals. Are you sure it's a fox? ***** and housecats kill their share of chickens also.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

A few quick thoughts........
You can't beat a foot hold trap for fox.
A properly sized, and used, trap will do
no foot damage. I sell lots of foxes to
pens. They won't buy damaged feet.
You can catch a fox in a cage, not so
often, but it does happen. Coyotes are 
nigh on to impossible to cage. An absolute
expert in caging will catch 2 or 3 a year.
In the warmer months food is easy, and
therefore it is harder to get one to bait.
Perhaps a good Gland lure would be a good
choice. There are plenty of dealers where
that can be bought.


----------



## Cason (May 28, 2007)

Allen W said:


> TOTALLY ILLEGAL off label use of a pesticide



Of course it is!


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

fishhead said:


> I've trapped lots of fox and coyotes and wouldn't bet a nickle that I could catch one in a box trap.
> 
> Leg holds are best if you don't have a good snaring spot. First however would be to spend your time securing the birds. Can you put up electric fencing? If so hang some tin foil smeared with peanut butter on the wire.
> 
> 1 1/2 coilsprings are great fox traps but you'll first need to treat it with dye and wax. Then you'll need clean rubber gloves, fox urine and fox lure. Then you'll need to learn to make some basic sets like scent posts or dirt holes. You can find directions on the trapping sites.


Youâre right fishheadâ¦ Iâve tried a few days and no luck with this new two door box trap! :chicken:


----------



## houndDogger (Mar 2, 2008)

www.trapperman.com

Try here, it'll have plenty of info. to help you out. Good luck!!!


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

http://evertrap.proboards32.com/index.cgi

This is a better site.


----------

